# Sprawy forum >  Oferta dla specjalistów

## tk

Przygotowaliśmy ofertę dla lekarzy specjalistów, chcących pomagać ludziom, oraz przy tym promować swoją osobę i swoje usługi.

Otrzymując status specjalisty masz możliwość promowania w sygnaturze (stopce postu)  swojej prywatnej praktyki

Twoja oferta jest również promowana jest na naszym fanpage na FB

[przykład]
http://medyczka.pl/toksyczny-zwiazek...odejscie-25639

zgłoszenia wraz z nikiem, specjalizacją prosimy zgłaszać w prywatnej wiadomości
Odwiedz profil: tk - Forum Medyczne - Lekarze diagnoza online, porady i pytania do lekarzy

pozdrawiam
T.K.

----------


## elzbieta.witkowska@op.pl

bylam operowana na brodawczaka piersi P, 7 tygodni temu , byly komplikacje ropne po operacji  szczep MRSE
operowano mi  płat piersi z brodawczakiem i torbielikami / powięzi mięśnia piersiwego Foto/.
Wynik byl po 26 dniach 
1,2 Rak przewodowy in situ piersi prawej -G3 wg Van Nuysa.
wykonano odczyn p63
.wynik badania nie jest jednoznaczny Odcinkowo brak komorek mioepithelialnych nie pozwala na wykluczenie inwazji 8500/2T-040220*
 Byłam w szoku , nie zgodzilam sie na amputacje , tylko na pobranie węzła wartowniczego i dalej czekam na nastepny wynik.
w chwili obecnej jestem na 10 opakowaniu odpowiednich antybiotykow , myśle ,ze ostatnim , rana po weżle jest ok.
Lekarze powiedzieli ,ze czeka mnie jeszcze radioterapia jezeli wynik węzła bedzie dobry,
Przed operacja wszystkie wyniki byly dobre , nawet cytologia z wycieku z brodawczaka , i Marker C15
 piersi.
prosze o skomentowanie w jezyku potocznym tych wynikow, co oznaczaja  G3  i wogole, co z tym szczepem gronkowca?
dziękuje, jest mi cięzko ponieważ lecze sie od lat na depresje , i nie potrafie czekac, boje sie ,ze depresja wróci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry mam pytanie.  
Spotykam się od dłuższego czasu.z Kobietą która jest po przejściach. Nie udane małżeństwo,  rozwód,  dziecko.  
Od pewnego czasu nie układa nam się.  Ona boi się swojego byłego męża,  nie mogę widywac się z małym bo on jej zabronił,  nie może ona sobie poradzić z tym wszystkim.  Na obecną chwilę powiedziała mi że chcę ona odpocząć od wszystkiego,  że chcę zapomnieć o przeszłości ze dla mnie lepiej będzie jak ułoże sobie życie z kimś innym.  Ze ona niczego mi nie może zaoferować. 

Co mam zrobić w takiej sytuacji,  ona nie chce się ze mną widywac.  Nawet nie odpisuje na moje wiadomości ignoruje mnie.  Bardzo zależy mi na niej i na tym małym bardzo mocno ich kocham ale już nie wiem co robić.

----------


## mikolaj.lorenc@poczta.one

mam 65 lat.choruje od mlodosci na osgood schattera .2 lata temu uderzylem sie w zgrubienie na kolanie i powstal guz .co m-c ortopeda strzykawka sciaga mi plyn /5mililitrow/czy jest inna mozliwosc leczenia pozdrawiam

----------


## jako448

od jakiegoś pół roku regularnie co tydzień wstaje rano i mam opuchnięte lewe oko i lewą strone twarzy po jednym dwóch dniach to schodzi ale nie do końca zrobiłem wszystkie badania ct wykazało zapalenie zatok ale jestem już po silnym antybiotyku a to dalej puchnie , co to może być POMOCY!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Syn tak opisał jak się czuje 


Dzisiaj rano jak się obudziłem poczułem kłucie z lewej strony klatki piersiowej. Z czasem to kłucie stawało się coraz silniejsze oraz częściej występowało . Kłuciu w klatce piersiowej zaczął towarzyszyć dziwny ból (nie do opisania), w lewej ręce oraz mocniejsze bicie serca ,które bym mógł liczyć nie dotykając klatki . Podczas brania głębokiego oddechu , nachylania się , wstawania oraz biegu kłucie staje się nie do wytrzymania (mocno boli) . 

Występuje to z przerwami od 2 do 15 minut.


Proszę o szybką odpowiedź , nie wiem co mam zrobić i czy to zagraża życiu mojego syna  :Frown:

----------


## Magdalena Prus

Jestem pediatrą, neonatologiem. Chętnie odpowiem na pytania w zakresie mojej specjalności.
Magdalena Prus

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2,5 miesiaca temu miałam zabieg laserowej korekcji wzroku
Skonczyły mi sie sterydy które miałam brac jeszcze 10 dni
Dzisiaj zaczeły mnie bolec oczy i zabarwiac w połowie na kolor niebieski
Czy to coś powaznego?
Jestem za granica na praktyce zawodowej nie wiem czy isc do lekarza czy wracac do kraju?
A moze to samo przejdzie?
Prosze o pomoc specjalisty z góry dziekuje

----------


## nnn123

1. Pilnie do okulisty.
2. Zakładać temat w odpowiednim dziale a nie byle gdzie!

----------


## antyterrorystka

Witam, mam pewne problemy mianowicie chodzi o to,ze mój chłopak zażywał kiedys narkotyki i spożywał alkohol. Od 1.5 roku nie bierze nic i jestem tego pewna, piwo potrafil sobie wypić raz na jakis czas ale to tylko dlatego, zeby lepiej mu sie spało. Pracował za granica , pewnego dnia po przyjezdzie do mnie dostał ataku leżac w łozku, zaczal jeczec, zaczeło go wiginac po czasie dopiero nastapiły lekkie napady drgawkowe, nie budziłam go ani go nie dotykałam, sam przekrecił się na bok , po tym napadzie ciagle spał, nawet sie nie obudził. Po okresie 2 miesiecy spożył kilka kieliszków vódki ( okazyjnie ) i zapalił 5 papierosów. dwa dni pozniej dostał ataku podczas jedzenia, i znowu sytuacja sie powtórzyła. Bylam wtedy w 5 miesiacu ciazy, wezwalam pogotowie, a panowie stwierdzili,ze go nie wezma do szpitala ,poniewaz za godzine bysmy musieli po niego przyjechac... zrobili mu badania krwi i było wszystko okej. 2 godziny pozniej połozyl sie spac,bo go o to poprosiłam ale dostal kolejnego ataku. tym razem pogotowie przyjechało po 20 minutach i go zabrali. spedził w szpitalu 8 dni , miał robione 2 razy EEG, prześwietlenie klatki piersiowej... z racji tego,ze nie chciał mnie martwić uwazam,ze nie powiedzial mi calej prawdy o diagnozie. Bylam osoba ,ktora mogla dowiedziec sie czegos od lekarza, gdy poszlam do lekarza i zapytalam o mojego chlopaka odpowiedzial mi,ze moj chlopak jest dorosly i nie dowiedzialam sie nic, moj chlopak powiedział mi ,ze lekarz powiedzial,ze te napady drgawkowe moga byc spowodowane odstawieniem narkotykow i alkoholu dostał tabletki neurotop. I moje pytanie brzmi czy to faktycznie moze być padaczka? albo ataki sa przez odstawienie uzywek? czy biorac te leki bedzie miał ataki? bardzo prosze o pomoc, bedac w ciazy nie moge sie denerwowac , a musze brac leki na uspokojenie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam córeczke lat 7 która ma częste  bóle głowy .Wariujemy, chodzimy po lekarzach. Trafiliśmy do pani neurolog która skierowała nas na tomograf głowy.Oto wyniki: Badanie MR głowy wykonane w obrazach T1 i T2 zal. w sekwencjach SE, FSE, FLAIR, DWI, w płaszczyznach strzałkowych, czołowych i poprzecznych. Aparat GE Signa HDxt 1,5 T. opis: Przestrzenie podpajęczynówkowe na sklepistości mózgowia w normie. Układ komorowy nie poszerzony, położony pośrodkowo. Niewielka torbiel szyszynki - 10x8,5x7,5 mm. Intensywność sygnału z istoty szarej i białej mózgowia jest prawidłowa. Poza tym zmian ogniskowych pod - i nadnamiotowo nie stwierdza się. Brak znamion MRI procesu rozrostowego. Koncentrycznie pogrubiała śluzówka lewej części zatoki klinowej. wnioski: Torbiel szysznki nie istotna klinicznie. Mózgowie obraz w normie. badanie z dnia 29.08.2014r. Na następne badanie mamy na pażdziernik 2015. Głowa boli często, Mała zasypia, często śpi od np. godz. 16 do samego rana, spada jej temp. ciała. Boimy się o nią bardzo. Czy te wyniki są dobre?

----------


## MMARCELL

Dzien dobry od pewnego czasu mam zawroty głowy oszołomienie szumy uszne i w głowie uczucie niestabilnosci mam 34 lata postanowilem zrobic eeg moje pytanie coz tego wyniku wychodzi co mi jest czy musze sie martwic prosze o pomoc specjalistów dziekuje

w zapisie spoczynkowym w odprowadzeniach znad okolic ciemieniowo-potylicznych rejestruje sie niezbyt
regularna czynnosc podstawowa utworzona z fal alfa o czestotliwosci 10-11 hz i ampl 30 uv wymieszana z przewaga w przednich czesciach mózgu niskonapieciowym rytmem beta niekiedy z nałożoną czynnością beta Rz wyrażona obustronnie
Na tym tle pojawiają się nieliczne grupy uogolnionych fal na granicy theta 6-7hz czesto o zaostrzonym rysunku fal ostrycho ampl nieco wyzszej od tla nasilona tendencją do ich synchronizacji z niewielką przewagą po lewej
Hv nieznacznie aktywuje zmiany j.w nasilając przewage zmian po stronie lewej
Fs nie aktywuje zmian Stroboskop wywoluje symetryczne wodzenia rytmów w okolicach
potylicznych przy średnich czestotliwosciach błysku
ORZECZENIE zapis nieprawidłowy z niezbyt aktywnymi ale wyraznymi sporadycznymi (napadowymi)
uogolnionymi zmianami podraznieniowymi z narastającą w HV przewagą zmian po stronie lewej Wprzypadku wskazan klinicznych powtorzyc badanie po deprywacji snu

----------


## MMARCELL

Dzien dobry od pewnego czasu mam zawroty głowy oszołomienie szumy uszne i w głowie uczucie niestabilnosci mam 34 lata postanowilem zrobic eeg moje pytanie coz tego wyniku wychodzi co mi jest czy musze sie martwic prosze o pomoc specjalistów dziekuje

w zapisie spoczynkowym w odprowadzeniach znad okolic ciemieniowo-potylicznych rejestruje sie niezbyt
regularna czynnosc podstawowa utworzona z fal alfa o czestotliwosci 10-11 hz i ampl 30 uv wymieszana z przewaga w przednich czesciach mózgu niskonapieciowym rytmem beta niekiedy z nałożoną czynnością beta Rz wyrażona obustronnie
Na tym tle pojawiają się nieliczne grupy uogolnionych fal na granicy theta 6-7hz czesto o zaostrzonym rysunku fal ostrycho ampl nieco wyzszej od tla nasilona tendencją do ich synchronizacji z niewielką przewagą po lewej
Hv nieznacznie aktywuje zmiany j.w nasilając przewage zmian po stronie lewej
Fs nie aktywuje zmian Stroboskop wywoluje symetryczne wodzenia rytmów w okolicach
potylicznych przy średnich czestotliwosciach błysku
ORZECZENIE zapis nieprawidłowy z niezbyt aktywnymi ale wyraznymi sporadycznymi (napadowymi)
uogolnionymi zmianami podraznieniowymi z narastającą w HV przewagą zmian po stronie lewej Wprzypadku wskazan klinicznych powtorzyc badanie po deprywacji snu

----------


## aguuuus18

Witam.Od około trzech lat borykam się z silnymi zawrotami głowy. Zawroty te maja różny charakter czasami trwają do kilku minut czasami kilka sekund. Bardzo często obraz rozdwaja mi się, zanika, bądź rozmazuje się. Ból oczu oraz nadmierne i uciążliwe zmęczenie. 
Wynik rezonansu:
W linii pośrodkowej w obrębie szyszynki widoczna zmiana torbielowata o wymiarach ap 16mm, szer. 12mm, wys, 7mm.
Zawartość torbieli nieznacznie o podwyższonym sygnale w stosunku do CSF.  Torbiel nie uciska blaszki czworaczej , wodociąg mózgu drożny. W istocie białej prawej półkuli mózgu bocznie do trzonu KBP osią długą skierowane w dół hyperintensywne w obrazach FLAIR i T2 zależnych ognisko długości do 8mm o charakterze demielinizacyjnym. W istocie białej prawej półkuli mózgu bocznie od rogu potylicznego KBP widoczna okrągła jamka płynowa (poudarowa) średnicy 3-4mm. 
Dodam również iż kłopoty z "obrazem" skutecznie utrudniają życie w pracy , nie wspominając o prowadzeniu samochodu bądź wykonywaniu zwykłych obowiązków codziennych. Pogorszyła się pamięć oraz problemy z utrzymaniem koncentracji.

----------


## nnn123

1. Pilnie do neurologa - nie zapomnieć płyty z mri.
2. Następnym razem zakładać nowy temat a nie pisać gdzie popadnie bo nikt nie odpowie.
3. Patrz punkt 2.

----------


## maadzik

witam, z TK kr. lędźwiowego mam następujący opis: Lordoza ledzwiowa zachowana. Przodozmyk o ok. 5 mm na wys. L5-S1 (I-go stopnia) z obustronna kręgoszczelina łuków L5. Okrezna wypuklina krazka mk L3-4 modelująca worek oponowy. Duża, centralna protuzja krążka L4-5 uciskająca worek oponowy i zwężająca otwory mk. Uogólnione uwypuklenie tarczy L5-S1, które wraz z kręgozmykiem powoduje zwęzenie kanałów mk i ucisk korzeni nn.rdzeniowych. Wys.kregów zachowana. Co to oznacza?prosze o porady. PS Mam ok 25 lat.

----------


## Agata123

Witam, mam 23 lata od jakiegos czasu miewam niepokojace sygnaly,ze cos zlego dzieje sie w moim ogranizmie,a mianowicie odczuwam dosc silne bole serca i klatce piersiowej,caly czas jeste,m zmeczona senna,wszystko mnie drazni, rowniez towarzyszy tym bolom uczucie pelnego brzucha oraz bole glowy okolice czola i potforny bol oka.( nosze okulary -) i nudnosci kiedy bylam w ciazy mialam problem z nerkami,a od urodzenia jezdzilam do kardiologa szmery sercowe, rowmiez miewam niskie cisnienie. Czy to cos powaznego?

----------


## magkus

]Witam nazywam się Magda i mam problem z twarzą od 3 miesiach po stosowaniu preparatu Heviran 800 dostalam na twarzy pełno podskórnych punkcikow czerwonych , zauważyłam ze jest ich coraz więcej , martwie się bo nigdy wczesniej tego nie miałam , ważną wiadomością również jest to ze 2 miesiące temu nie cale przeszlam operacje plastyczna piersi w znieczuleniu ogólnym czy może mieć To jakis mieć związek ?

----------


## Bananowa

Ten temat nie jest od tego. Proszę założyć swój i tam oczekiwać odpowiedzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , jestem przekonany że choruje na nadczynność tarczycy , moje objawy to:
-stałe uczucie gorąca 
-nerwowość (nadpobudliwość)
-bardzo szybka przemiana materii (2-3 razy dziennie stolec)
-zmęczenie (bolą mnie nogi np kiedy wchodzę po schodach)
-drżenie rąk , kołatanie serca
-nadmierna potliwość (bardzo mi się pocą ręce i stopy)

Byłem na badaniu krwi moje TSH wynosi 1,350 , lekarz mi zalecił żebym zrobił sobie USG tarczycy , więc takowe zrobiłem , po niecałych kilku minutach dostałem taki papierek.

Tarczyca o jednorodnej echostrukturze , oraz o nieco obniżonej echogeniczności.

Wymiary:
-prawy płat 17 x 18 x 40 mm
-lewy płat 18 x 19 x 43 mm
cieść o gr,do 5 mm
węzły chłonne szyjne dostępne badaniu usg w normie 

co mam robić dalej ? skoro nadczynności podobno u mnie nie wykazało a takową myślę mam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , jestem przekonany że choruje na nadczynność tarczycy , moje objawy to:
-stałe uczucie gorąca 
-nerwowość (nadpobudliwość)
-bardzo szybka przemiana materii (2-3 razy dziennie stolec)
-zmęczenie (bolą mnie nogi np kiedy wchodzę po schodach)
-drżenie rąk , kołatanie serca
-nadmierna potliwość (bardzo mi się pocą ręce i stopy)

Byłem na badaniu krwi moje TSH wynosi 1,350 , lekarz mi zalecił żebym zrobił sobie USG tarczycy , więc takowe zrobiłem , po niecałych kilku minutach dostałem taki papierek.

Tarczyca o jednorodnej echostrukturze , oraz o nieco obniżonej echogeniczności.

Wymiary:
-prawy płat 17 x 18 x 40 mm
-lewy płat 18 x 19 x 43 mm
cieśń o gr,do 5 mm
węzły chłonne szyjne dostępne badaniu usg w normie 

co mam robić dalej ? skoro nadczynności podobno u mnie nie wykazało a takową myślę mam.

----------


## Bananowa

Iść do lekarza. A tak na przyszłość to pisać posty w odpowiednio przeznaczonych do tego działach  :Wink:

----------


## pimpam

Tak swoją drogą to moderatorów brakuje... :Frown:

----------


## Bananowa

Ja jeszcze żadnego nie zauważyłam żeby robił porządek z tymi przedziwnymi postami i źle zakładanymi tematami  :Frown:

----------


## pimpam

Ja też...
a aż się prosi  :Wink:

----------


## Bananowa

Niektórzy nawet nie powinni mieć wstępu na to forum, nie uważasz?  :Big Grin: 
Po za tym brak możliwości edytowania tematu, postu...

----------


## pimpam

Owszem , też tak uważam, osoby te powinny być blokowane.
Co do braku edycji to też mi to nie pasi  :Wink: 
Może ktoś usprawni bardziej to Forum...kiedyś  :Smile:

----------


## Bananowa

Chyba już nie za naszych czasów  :Big Grin: 
Ja już nawet nie proszę o status specjalisty pod nickiem, bo i tak wiem, że się tego nie doczekam  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sory chlopaki nie w tym dziale napisalem

----------


## pimpam

> Chyba już nie za naszych czasów


Może jednak się doczekamy… :Cool: 



> Ja już nawet nie proszę o status specjalisty pod nickiem, bo i tak wiem, że się tego nie doczekam


Hmm,  warto spróbować napisać PW do admina tk, jest od czasu do czasu na Forum  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bananowa

> Hmm,  warto spróbować napisać PW do admina tk, jest od czasu do czasu na Forum


A spróbuję, a co mi tam  :Big Grin:  Może doczekam się zielonego koloru nicku  :Big Grin: 
Chociaż byłoby to coś w rodzaju nagrody za produkowanie się na forum-czasami do tak bezsensownych postów, że aż płakać się chce... Ze śmiechu  :Big Grin:

----------


## pimpam

Nooo, to podwójnie warto... :Big Grin: 
Pierwszy krok zrobiony  :Wink:  teraz tylko czekać na zieleń :Big Grin:

----------


## Bananowa

Zielony uspokaja tak?  :Big Grin: 
Jak tak to świetnie, może nie będę aż tak się wkurzać co na niektóre posty  :Mad:

----------


## pimpam

A no ponoć uspokaja... ale w tym wypadku - czy aż tak?  :Big Grin: 
tutaj niekiedy to nic nie pomoże, no ale kto wie  :Cool:

----------


## Bananowa

Dla zdesperowanych forumowiczów, którzy oczekują cudów w internecie może też ta zieleń by pomogła  :Big Grin:

----------


## pimpam

Na jednych pewnie tak, a na innych nie. Zależy jak bardzo są zdesperowani i jakich konkretnie cudów oczekują  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bananowa

> Zależy jak bardzo są zdesperowani i jakich konkretnie cudów oczekują


Wyleczenia przez internet  :Big Grin:

----------


## pimpam

No ma się rozumieć  :Wink: 
w sensie, że -> kto, co, na co i jak...
A my to chyba dostaniemy od administratora za pisanie nie w tym wątku/temacie co trzeba  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bananowa

Powinien być założony specjalny wątek gdzie można się wyżalić i ewentualnie wyżyć  :Big Grin:

----------


## pimpam

No ba!  :Wink: 
Ale to jest dziwne, że nie ma...  :Confused:

----------


## Bananowa

Czasami też po całym dniu pracy w szpitalu muszę się gdzieś wyżalić i wyżyć, bo niektóre moherowe babcie przyjdą Ci już przed 8 i zepsują humor, a gdzie tu do 19 przetrwać  :Confused:   :Mad: 

Tak, zdecydowanie ktoś musi założyć ten wątek  :Big Grin:

----------


## pimpam

Komuś widzę się nudzi i śmieci tutaj… :Mad: 
Z tymi moherkami to łooo matko!  :Big Grin: 



> Tak, zdecydowanie ktoś musi założyć ten wątek


Tak nie może być, żeby go nie było.  :Wink:

----------


## Lek. Miś Uszatek

Lekarz ma służyć pomocą każdemu pacjentowi bez względu na objawy. Aż wierzyć się nie chce, że można kierować się nienawiścią do potrzebujących porady. Zwolnij się.

----------


## Bananowa

Miś Uszatek, kto tu mówi o nienawiści?  :Big Grin: 
I kto w ogóle powiedział, że jestem lekarzem?  :Big Grin: 
Jestem fizjoterapeutą to po pierwsze, po drugie nie kieruję się nienawiścią, a po trzecie są ludzie, którzy na prawdę wkurzają swoimi odzywkami.

Jeśli uważasz, że ja się na pacjentach wyżywam to sam się zwolnij i idź do jakiegoś terapeuty, bo nie rozróżniasz emocji i sytuacji  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lek. Miś Uszatek

To nie zwalnia Cię od wyrozumiałości. Usposobienie świadczy o twoim podejściu do chorego. Wstydź się.

----------


## Bananowa

Chyba Ty się powinieneś wstydzić  :Big Grin: 

Myślisz, że każdy jest taki święty i wszystko wszystkim wolno? Otóż nie. Jeśli taka babcia czy ktokolwiek inny przyjdzie Ci i wydziera się bez powodu bo ma "taki dzień"(codziennie) albo nie stosuje się do regulaminu korzystania z urządzeń to Ty skakałbyś z radości? Taka osoba jest upominana w delikatny sposób, raz, drugi, trzeci ale nie można jej codziennie upominać bo to się niezdrowe robi! Już na sam widok tej osoby następnego dnia podnosi ciśnienie, ale to nie znaczy, że w jakikolwiek sposób się na tej osobie wyżywam ja czy inni pracownicy!

Jeszcze można zrozumieć takie osoby, które przychodzą pierwszy raz w życiu na rehabilitację i nie wiedzą "co i jak", ale wkurzają tylko te osoby, które notorycznie przychodzą i "blokują" miejsce, które zdecydowanie powinno być dla osób, które na prawdę tej rehabilitacji potrzebują. Głównie tak robią to starsze Panie, które polecą do kościoła na mszę o 7, a potem na rehabilitację się nagadać i tak co dziennie.
Nie dziwne, że na rehabilitację w ramach NFZ trzeba czekać po 6 miesięcy, albo i dłużej. Bo jak taka babcia poprzychodzi kilkanaście razy do roku to  ja się nie dziwię, że oczekiwania się wydłużają.

Owszem dla wszystkich trzeba być wyrozumiałym, ale niektórzy potrafią zirytować. Jakoś jeszcze nigdy nie wrzeszczałam na pacjentów, a pracuję kilka ładnych lat. W trakcie studiowania(5 lat) pracowałam jako wolontariusz w pracowni fizjoterapii i też ani razu nie skrytykowałam żadnego pacjenta, pomimo, że były przypadki, które aż się prosiły o ostrzejsze słowa.
Pisać, a robić to dwie różne czynności. Czy ja tutaj kogoś wymieniam po imieniu i nazwisku? Nie. Więc zamilcz jak nie rozumiesz co to znaczy mieć ponad 200 pacjentów w ciągu dnia+pacjenci z oddziałów szpitalnych+pacjenci do zapisu/pacjenci szukający czegoś tam.

Ty widocznie nie masz nic wspólnego ze służbą zdrowia, bo gdybyś miał kontakt z pacjentami codziennie to miałbyś zupełnie inne zdanie i też byś twierdził, że niektórzy są irytujący.


Nie każdy pacjent jest taki idealny i potulny jakby Ci się wydawało, a osoba pracująca w służbie zdrowia absolutnie nie może sobie pozwolić na to by pacjent tudzież interesant wszedł Ci na głowę i robił bezkarnie z Tobą co chce.
Istnieje nie tylko coś takiego jak wyrozumiałość i przyzwoitość, ale ogólnie przyjęte zasady kultury w społeczeństwie.
I to działa w OBIE strony.

----------


## Lek. Miś Uszatek

Przepraszam bardzo, ja nie muszę wyżywać się ani na pacjentach ani przez pacjentów. Najwidoczniej ma Pani problemy z osobowością. Pani powinna być podporą dla chorych, motywować ich do działania. Kwalifikacje zawodowe to zdecydowanie za mało proszę zmienić nastawienie.

----------


## Bananowa

A kto powiedział, że ja muszę się na pacjentach wyżywać lub przez nich?
Chłopie, naucz się czytać ze zrozumieniem bo widać mocno to u Ciebie kuleje.

Ja i problemy z osobowością? Haha, dobre sobie, jakoś ja nie jestem humorzasta i nie "hejtuję" kogoś kogo nie znam.
Ktoś powiedział, że nie motywuję pacjentów? No słucham, kto? Chyba tylko Ty  :Wink: 

Po pierwsze- Nie znasz-nie oceniaj! Jasne? Święty się znalazł... Nigdy nie uwierzę, że z Ciebie to taki samarytanin, bo jak widać piszesz tutaj tylko po to, żeby stwierdzić jaka to ja jestem zła i w ogóle, a ja udzielam się na tym forum i mam co z tego? Satysfakcję, że komuś mogłam pomóc bądź go uspokoić.


Przez tyle lat żaden pacjent na mnie nie złożył skargi, a Ty mi tu zaraz nie wiadomo co sugerujesz. I wiesz co? Mam gdzieś Twoje zdanie i Twoją opinię bo mi delikatnie mówiąc powiewa  :Big Grin: 

Kocham pracę z pacjentami, jednych lubię mniej, innych bardziej, tak samo jak pacjenci, mogą mnie lubić bądź też nie. Przez to, że jakiś pacjent nie darzy mnie sympatią lub ja jego nie będę się karcić, ani tym bardziej zwalniać z pracy bo jakiś anonim w internecie mi tak pisze. Jak ktoś nie akceptuje tego jaka jestem to jest jego problem nie mój, ja się nie mam zamiaru zmieniać bo ktoś tak sobie życzy.

*Dalszą dyskusję uważam za zakończoną bo jest iście żałosna, niczego ciekawego nie wnosi, ani nie ma w niej żadnych ciekawych informacji tudzież ciekawostek.*

PS. Krytyka przyjęta, ale i tak "Uszatku" się nią nie przejmę, bo niczego nie muszę i nie chcę w sobie zmieniać  :Smile:

----------


## Lek. Miś Uszatek

Moja droga, zwróciłem uwagę nie chciałem, żebyś odebrała mojego posta jako przejaw niechęci do Twojej osoby. Fizjoterapeuta nie jest jeszcze zawodem zaufania publicznego, choć pragnąłbym tego bardzo ze względu na ich spektrum działania. Wiem, że miała Pani styczność z kształtowaniem postaw etycznych w fizjoterapii, tak też proszę zrozumieć chorych, którzy cierpią nie są zdrowymi ludźmi potrzebują Pani uśmiechu wsparcia i zaangażowania.

----------


## Bananowa

A czy ja ich nie rozumiem? Rozumiem! I to nawet lepiej niż mogłoby się komuś wydawać, kto mnie nie zna. 
Najbardziej rozumiem tych pacjentów pourazowych, powypadkowych bo sama jestem po wypadku, bo nie jedną kontuzję przeszłam i gdyby nie fakt, że sama motywuję innych by się nie poddawali dziś prawdopodobnie bym nie chodziła i siedziała zamknięta w domu. Jaki wtedy dawałabym przykład pacjentom, nawet tym byłym? Zapewne dałoby się słyszeć "Sama mówi, żeby się nie poddawać, a się poddała".

Przychodzę do pracy, nie zawsze mam humor, zdarza się, że muszę się zachowywać jak wariat. Robię to po to, żeby pacjent nie musiał wiedzieć i czuć, że ten dzień to nie "mój dzień". Oni mają swoje problemy, więc po co im jeszcze moje?

Chociaż wiem, że jeszcze wiele przede mną nauki-bo każdy pacjent jest inny i ma inne zapotrzebowania, o tyle wiem, że nigdy nie zrezygnuję z tego zawodu. Szczęście innych powoduje moje szczęście  :Smile:

----------


## agnes30

Uwazam ze byles tylko pretekstem do rozwodu. Dla kobiety latwiej jest odejsc od meza "do kogos". Twoja rola sie skonczyla przykro mi. Daj sobie z nia spokoj.

----------


## Bezio

Dlaczego sie boi byłego męża ?Jęsli jest agresywny to zgłasza się to na policje , Opiekunem jest tylko ta kobieta jesli dziecko jest przy niej , a on tylko dawca nasienia jego prawa śa ograniczone , musi zawsze powiadamiac swoja była zone o wizycie i nie decyduje o losie dziecka .Trzeba wiedzieć czy faktycznie tamten facet Ją teroryzuje czy tylko zerwała z Panem kontakt .( Ze ona niczego mi nie może zaoferować. ) po tej wypowiedzi tak wnioskuje , ale prawda musi byc odkryta

----------


## edyta13

problem zajściem w ciąże
Dzień dobry .
Mam problem od jakiegoś czasu staramy się o dziecko nic nie wychodzi byłam u lekarza zrobiłam podstawowe badania zalecił leki clostilbegyt 2 op oraz duphastonpo trzech miesiącach poszłam na kontrolele lekarz skierował mnie do do kliniki leczenia niepłodności tam lekarz powiedział że mam endometrioze mam ma jajniku torbiel i nie mam żadnych szans na ciąże stwierdził na podstawie tylko usg które trwało kilka sekund . W internecie przeczytałam o objawach tej choroby ale żadnych nie miałam,a także dowiedziałam się ze są metody leczenia tej choroby oraz kobiety zaszły w ciąże. Nie dostałam żadne informacji co z leczenie . Mam już jedno dziecko ma 14 lat a mamy jeszcze marzenie o drugim dziecku ja mam skończone 40 lat. Proszę o jakoś radę oraz szanse gdzie się udać do ginekologa z moim przypadkiem choroby . Ja jestem z Warszawy

----------


## WERENA

Witam Mam taki problem mam corcie 5 lat ktora miala najpierw katar po 4 dniach zaczela kaszlec suchym kaszlem wiecposzlam do pediatry  osluchowo wporzadku pani doktor zalecila entitis i sinekod ale to nic nie dawalo wiec po 4 dniach poszlam jeszcze raz pani doktor stwierdzila ze corcia ma astme i bez jakichkolwiek badan zalecila lek na astme montecastos claritine i antybiotyk teraz minelo 7 dni corka przestala kaszlec tylko sporadycznie ale z uwagi na skutki uboczne montekastu nie podaje go corce proszemi powiedziec jakie badanie trzeba zrobic na ta astme Dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej zrobilam3 testy ciazowe na pierwszym byl pasek na literce "t" okolo tygodnia powtorzylam test wyszly dwie kreski jedna troszke jasniejsza po tygodniu znowu zrobilam test i rowniez wyszedl pozytywny blada ale grubsza kreska tak jak poprzednio. po dwoch dniach zrobilam test z krwi i wyszedl negatywny. miesiaczka spoznia mi sie 4-5 dni .dodam ze w ostatni dzien poprzedniej miesiaczki doszlo do stosunku bez zabezpieczenia i rowniez gdy mialam dni plodne doszlo do stosunku bez zabezpieczenia . czy moge byc w ciazy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Post Pytanie o wynik z morfologi
Mam pytanie.Robiłam morfologię krwi,wyniki wyszły dobre poza limfocytami-wynik 3,23 jedn. tys/ul* min 1,16 max3,18,a neutrofile -wynik 42,3 jedn.%* min42,5 max73,2.Nadmieniam,że leczę się na nadciśnienie,przyjmuję leki.Wynik TSH jest również bardzo przekroczony od normy co wskazuje na niedoczynność tarczycy,Czy te wyniki mogą być tego przyczyną,19 XI.br mam wyzaczoną wizytę u endokrynologa,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam od 2009 roku mam problemy ginekologiczne na początku miałam mega nadrzerke której nie dało się w żaden sposób usunąć w końcu miałam zabieg i usunęli potem okazało się poprzez badanie pod mikroskopem że mam wirusa HPV miałam wtedy 24 lata o pół roku było już dobrze. Nastepnie w 2011 okazalo się że krawie prawie że non stop a okres był tak uporczywy że nie dawał wyjść mi z domu wynik mam polipa. Po dłuższej kontroli w 2012 został usunięty poprzez histeroskopie. Następny polip stwierdzony w 2013 wycięty w 2014 i kolejny stwierdzony 2015 wyciety w 2016 i teraz okazuje się wycielismy polipa w maju a w październiku okazuje się że mam kolejny jestem załamana ile można pomóżcie jak to zwalczyć aby już ich nie było przez niego krawie ciągle mam bóle brzucha jestem załamana co jest że mną nie tak boję się że kiedyś okaże się że mam raka !!!

----------


## Saszka

Siemanko, siedzę aktualnie w innym kraju gdzie na wyniki moczu czeka się nawet tygodnie, bez wyników nie da się iść do lekarza tymczasem bolą mnie nerki każdego dnia, w styczniu w sumie wylądowałam w szpitalu bo był krwotok z nerek.
Tym razem zaczęło się po prostu od tego że jak zwykle lekarz przepisał mi antybiotyk tym razem metronidazol (9 raz w tym roku) tym razem infekcja korzeni zdrowych zębów co widać wyraźnie na zdjęciach.. trzy lata lekarz Endokrynologii, specjalista w Polsce leczył mnie na hirsutyzm spironolem .   w grudniu 2016 roku ostatni raz wzięłam te leki ponieważ właśnie przez nie dostałam krwotoku.. dalej ecola w pęcherzu oraz infekcje migdałków na przemian . skoro mam hirsutyzm to mam też niedoczynność tarczycy leczoną dopiero od 4 lat a choruje od urodzenia, ten lekarz twierdzi również że mam androgenizm, wciąż mam od niego DIANE35 obecnie lecze się w UK stąd te problemy. W kierunku nerek nie zostały podjęte żadne działania, zastanawiam się czy lekarz endokrynologii swoim spironolem nie rozwalił mi nerek czy może jest to powiązane z chorobą genetyczną którą w Polsce nazywają elastopatią tutaj connective tissue disorder, jednak tutaj twierdzą że jest to double jointed . Przepraszam za chaos, liczę na byle jaką odpowiedź bo byle jak to napisałam, w razie czego kto pyta nie błądzi. Ból w nerkach jest tępy, przypomina mi ten sam ból, uczucie, że za chwilę wystąpi z nich krwotok, średnio na miesiąc jest taka sytuacja zazwyczaj po tydzień i zawsze po tym gdy biorę antybiotyki, oczywiście przerwałam kurację bo zęby już nie bolą ale każą przyjść na kanałowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Po 5 latach stosowania leku DEPAKINE CHRONO 300 - 1200 mg dziennie z uwagi na ogromny przyrost wagi lekarz zmienil lek na Lamitrin 100 mg rano i 100 mg wieczorem.

Od 4 dnia zazywania wystepuja objawy:

drzenie ciala
pobudzenie nerwowe
bezsennosc
brak apetytu i brak koncentracji
rozkojarzenie

Czy to normalne bo organizm przestawia sie na nowy lek i mniejsza dawke

Pozdrawiam
Ela

----------


## lewap

Witam ,
Jakiś czas temu gdy kochałem się z dziewczyną , ona postanowiła przetestować nową zabawkę jaką kupiła niedawno w sklepie. Był to vibrator do cewki moczowej, w trakcie takiej "penetracji" włożyła go zbyt głęboko, krew gwałtownie wystrzeliła pod wielkim ciśnieniem penis natychmiast opadł i od tego momentu zaczęły się moje kłopoty z erekcja.  Penis jest teraz taki flakowaty miękki . nie podnieca się tak jak kiedyś. Czy można coś z tym zrobić by penis był taki sam sztywny jak wcześniej był ?

----------


## Billystok

фигня какаято

----------

